# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Mi imagen preferida del año 2012

## jlois

Como hicimos el año pasado al elegir esas imágenes más importantes :

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...a-del-a%C3%B1o

...volvemos a hacerlo con el presente.

Hay muchas imágenes que he podido sacar este año y muchas que pueden tener ese título de preferidas... pero intentaré seguir con esta tradición de elegir una entre todas, y este atardecer en la Punta Frouxeira, en plena Costa da Morte, es la que representará mi elección de este año 2012...



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...O-de-FROUXEIRA

Aprovecho para desearos una buena entrada en el año nuevo 2013 y que venga lleno de alegrías para todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Este 2012, ha sido muy largo, y he hecho demasiadas cosas, y creo que no va a ser fácil sacarlo todo en una sola imagen.
A ver como me las apaño...

Por cierto, no sería mejor crear otro hilo, porque este es el del año pasado...

----------


## Luján

Yo también creo que será mejor crear un hilo 2012. Me he vuelto loco diciéndome cómo me he perdido este hilo hasta que vi la de Luna y entonces me fijé en las fechas.

----------


## sergi1907

Abro este hilo para que colguéis vuestra imagen preferida, así que romperos la cabeza y pensar :Big Grin: 

He creado un tema nuevo y movido los mensajes para que sea más fácil de localizar, espero que no os moleste.

----------


## F. Lázaro

pffff, pues lo tengo difícil donde elegir. El Acuífero 23, La Serena, Almendra, Aldeadávila, etc.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo aquí lo tengo muy claro. Este año ha sido muy especial ya que al estar en paro he podido disfrutar mucho de mis hijos y hay una imagen que resume bastante el tema familiar y mi pasión por los embalses.
Aquí estamos mi hijo mayor y yo en la mini quedada que hicimos en el embalse de Canelles. Un embalse que siempre me ha impresionado y el mini-yo que es Iván.



Además pude conocer a Pau y Soste, dos compañeros del foro.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo, entre las más de 13 mil fotos que hice en 2012, voy a elegir esta, que reune obra hidráulica (azud en Badajoz) y fauna, y que me gusta llamarla "el pescador pescado", ya que el pez que aparece aguas abajo del azud parece que se pitorrea del pescador:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

La mía, sin duda, la del acceso al interior del cañón de los almadenes del río Mundo, hasta el mismo pie de presa del Camarillas... un reto conseguido en 2012!!

[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Uffff... ¡¡cómo ha salido esa foto!!!!!
Os pongo otra... 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jlois

Casi prefiero la primera , Antonio... jejeje. Esta segunda la has sobresaturado en exceso. Que tengas una buena entrada en el nuevo año 2013.

----------


## tescelma

Me ha costado mucho elegir foto este año (más que el anterior) y al final me he quedado con una del mismo lugar que la del año pasado, pero desde un punto de vista distinto. Igualmente refleja la sequía que hemos sufrido en el último año hidrológico.

----------


## REEGE

Mi imagen preferida ya la sabéis...ÁLEX.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Yo me quedo con esta que hice el día 28 de Septiembre, la primera vez que veo el río Argos tan crecido:



Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo a Todos!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Tengo tantas que se me hace difícil escoger, pero la que me gustaría poner, la vuelta de mi familia, no se ha producido aún.

----------


## albertillovernel

La verdad es que entre demasiadas cosas no muy halagüeñas que nos ha tocado vivir este 2012 habrá que quedarse con lo bueno, y elegir una imagen. Os subo ésta, que aúna la situación excepcional del acuífero 23 en Marzo pasado (a pesar de la sequía) y las excepcionales personas que pudimos conocer en la KDD, algunas de las cuales salís reflejadas en la foto (lástima que no tod@s).



Un abrazo y esperemos que el 2013 nos traiga mejores noticias que el anterior.  :Embarrassment: 

_P.S. ¿alguien más está teniendo problemas al subir fotos directamente al servidor de Embalses?_

----------


## aberroncho

Yo me voy a quedar con una foto que tomé del embalse de Malpasillo donde se puede ver el reflejo de la Presa en el agua y parte del pueblo de Badolatosa detrás.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> _P.S. ¿alguien más está teniendo problemas al subir fotos directamente al servidor de Embalses?_


Al servidor propio solo se pueden subir con un tamaño determinado. Quizás sea ese el problema.

----------


## REEGE

> Al servidor propio solo se pueden subir con un tamaño determinado. Quizás sea ese el problema.


A mi no me deja ni ayer ni hoy subir fotos desde el ordenador de las que tengo comprimidas y días atrás si que me dejaba.

----------


## Luján

Acabo de intentarlo y tampoco puedo.

Voy a mandarle un mensaje al administrador, a ver qué nos cuenta.

----------


## tescelma

Yo tampoco pude, la tuve que subir a un servidor. pensaba que eran cosas mías.

----------


## aberroncho

Pues yo he subido hoy dos fotos desde imageShack y no he tenido ningún problema. Una de ellas es la del mensaje 16 de este mismo hilo.

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo he subido hoy dos fotos desde imageShack y no he tenido ningún problema. Una de ellas es la del mensaje 16 de este mismo hilo.


El problema está cuando se suben directamente al servidor del foro, con el botón de "Image" y seleccionando el archivo en el ordenador, no poniendo la url.


ImageShack es un servidor de imágenes aparte, igual que Picasa o Flickr.

----------


## aberroncho

> El problema está cuando se suben directamente al servidor del foro, con el botón de "Image" y seleccionando el archivo en el ordenador, no poniendo la url.
> 
> 
> ImageShack es un servidor de imágenes aparte, igual que Picasa o Flickr.



Ahhh vale....yo es que nunca las he subido así. Siempre lo hago desde imageShack.

----------

